# Casting deck help pleaseee



## throny87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I need some help here. I want to build a bow casting deck on my Jon boat. I’ve got some ideas but should I use metal braces or wood? I don’t have too much money to spend either. 

I also took out my middle bench seat on my boat. I’m going to re-due the floor too. I’ve got some holes from the rivets on the sides of my boat to patch as well. I’ll probably use some bolts and nuts and cover with JB weld. Or maybe not. Give me some impute on what to do or tips on doing stuff pleaseee. 

Thanks a lot. I’ll include some pictures as well.


----------



## throny87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I kinda wanna go this route

http://chuckstrucks.iforumer.com/showthread.php/7111-16-Jon-Boat-Pics-Are-up-(anyone-have-any-trades)


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would probably go all wood and make it removable. Jon boats are a pita to keep clean. Seems like everything is attracted to tight spaces...


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

not only that but make sure you dont use pressure treated marine plywood. the chemical they use to treat the wood does not get a long with aluminum too much...

i had a 14ft grumman. good boat. i decked it out but kept it simple. i'd also check out the stability and structure of the hull now since you took out the center bench. the main reason for that bench is for reinforcement from hull flexing and bending. brace it with the decks and you should be good.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

this might help--

http://www.tinboats.net/


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If I was to put a deck on a small boat I would try looking around for a boat junkyard. An old sailboat, cruiser or houseboat will have large flat areas that should work. Take a saw and cut the size deck you need. You will end up with a nice flat piece of fiberglass that already has gelcoat.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Oooh love john boats. Mine is 12ft sears gamefisher 89 i think. 
old pick








more recent pic








It holds to grown man and a 100lbs tarpon no problem.
this is the way i did my front and mmiddle floor
































I triy everything in the book the jb weld work on a short term repair the way to go to stop any leaks, reduce noise, increase speed and protects the hull it self so you can go in the shore line sand rocks whatever STEEL FLEX is the way to go. This product is the epoxy use in air boats bottom, and sticks to aluminium for ever. 
















make all the repairs put bolts, patches with thin aluminium etc, sand down the aluminium with 40 or 36 grid sand paper or the best and faster way for me was a zirconis dewalt disk. Then steel flex and seal for ever; ligth sand the epoxy and it can be painted if you are going to used on the sides.

Tinboats is a great site for jon boat lovers, Thats where i started and still visit the forum.
hope this helps. Any question let me know.


----------



## throny87 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Oooh love john boats. Mine is 12ft sears gamefisher 89 i think.
> old pick
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen this boat on here and love it! great work man. and thanks for the imput. SO far i'm using wood. ill post a pic soon. I bolted the wood down and used some screws too. i can't find any plywood wide enough around my town so i'm going to have to go to a home depot or something. i started patching the rivet holes and hound a crack in the stern. :-(. so i've been repairing it mostly. nothing to major.


----------



## throny87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well just checking how it looked with the plywood on it..time to cut.











Its rough I know. 1st time doing this and im learning. but hey i'm havin a blast doing it.











looks better from the front. I've go another piece to add..and carpet too. then she will be done and ready to fish.


----------



## throny87 (Apr 10, 2012)

DONE baby ya


----------

